# ka24(d)e vs. ka24de



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

i got a buddy with a ka24e and a 5speed tranny and i got another buddy that has the whole top end of a 240sx ka24de wich would be a better motor ka24e with the dohc top end and ecu all that madness or a ka24de keep in mind its going into a b14 200sx from what i heard some one said the ka24e with the dohc would be better but if it is is there a good amount of performance that i can do to it ...could i use the performance parts for a ka24de on this other motor?

i didnt kno exactly where to put this thread cause it doesnt fit under just one motor catagory so its here


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

You are gonna try and put a Ka24de in your b14? For all that work you should just go with a better engine..


My buddy(if he still has it) a vedio of me and him on a track and I beat him in the sentra. He got auto but


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

are you trying to make your b14 a rwd? if so, that will take tons of custom fab work. not really worth it, especially to have a ka.


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

jeffinbham said:


> are you trying to make your b14 a rwd? if so, that will take tons of custom fab work. not really worth it, especially to have a ka.


I talked with him on aol. Stay FWD and use tranny from a Stanza if I'm correct. It can work however I still say it ain't worth the time and money to replace a ga16 with a ka24. Ya can put money into modding the ga16 rather than swap to get the power and still have good gas mileage.

Mitch


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

I don't exactly know what you're talking about doing. Earlier today I posted some info about the KA24E and the KA24DE. You can check that out here, that offers info about the power and outlay of the engines to a certain extent.

A more common and powerful engine swap for this car is the SR20DE or SR20DET swap, depending on budget constraints. IIRC, both of these engines are more powerful than what is offered on the KA24 platform, and certainly the SR20DET (SR20 turbo) is more powerful than the other 3 engines. There are turbo kits for the KA24DE engine, but once again this would likely be a difficult swap.

Also, another option (assuming your car has the stock GA16DE) is to install a turbo upgrade. The guys that run Nissan Performance Magazine recently did this to a 200sx, and the car runs at over 200hp with this turbo. It's pretty impressive, and you can read about it here. That's all I can really say about this, as I'm not too familliar with this car. Hope this helps! :cheers:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

jeffinbham said:


> are you trying to make your b14 a rwd? if so, that will take tons of custom fab work. not really worth it, especially to have a ka.


the ka24de motors are also found in altima's which are fwd


first no one has done this, let alone know if the motor will even fit, two you will have to custom fab everything, cuz you will need every thing from the motor set up, tranny, ecu, harness, gauge cluster, mounts and soo much more, just go with the sr20det or do a vvl swap


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

well im going to all the big junkyards around here soon to look for an se-r 200sx for a sr20de pluss i dont want to mod my ga16de due to the fact it has 208k miles on it and runnin on its last leg


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

im pretty sure this is possible because a few altima owners have done ka24de -> sr20det swaps.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i believe altimas have a large engine bay then our, i have seen an altimas bay and motor in it, and they are pretty cramped. I dont know if it would be able to fit in out car, beside the custom fabrication wouldn't be worth the time or money unless you just wanted to be original


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

the sr swap would be a better idea either the de or det. If you cant find an sr motor get a low mileage ga and mod that. even if you did the swap for a KA it make next to no hp with bolt-ons except turbo.


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

psuLemon said:


> the ka24de motors are also found in altima's which are fwd


i totally forgot about those, brain fart.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I don't recommend the KA24 at all. It's a beefy motor, but it's heavy and not a good motor to work with. It's a difficult swap, even if you work with an Altima engine and tranny.

2 rules: you cannot take a RWD engine and make it FWD just like that. The 240sx and Altima may share the same engine, but the engines are still very different on the outside. You could not swap a 240 engine into an altima or the other way around, it wouldn't fit. If it's going to be FWD, you need to start with a FWD engine (or AWD in the BB or GTi-R case), if it's going to be RWD, you need to have a RWD engine.

2nd, You cannot convert a FWD car to RWD by sticking a RWD tranny on and side-mounting the engine. The car is not designed for a side-mounted engine block, even with EXTENSIVE modifications, it would not work. You'd put $50,000 into it before it worked. If you truely wanted to convert a sentra to RWD, you would need an AWD GTi-R tranny (SR20) and you would need to disable the front differential so that 100% of the power goes to the rear wheels. That would keep the engine front-mounted. If you did this, it would be idiotic not to jus make it AWD. Other than cost and locating all the compatible parts, the concern is routing the new drivetrain and re-routing the exhaust. Ground clearence is another concern.


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Another thing I just thought of is oversteer is a know thing on FWD cars but considering the light weight of our cars adding that big motor would make it really bad. Straight line power would be good but you wouldn't wanna try to take corners hard especially on wet or snowy roads cuz you'd be fighting to keep the car on the road.

Mitch


----------

